# DIY: Dremel Sanding Bands



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

every time i make micarta there is some left over material (resin and paper). was thinking long time what to do with it.

here is what i came up to.








cheers, geko


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

DAM GOOD, GEKO!!!!!! Like an early Christmas present, this info!!! Thanks a ton, buddy.. Happy Holidays


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Is this just sand paper epoxied over an old drum? Clever. I always leave the brush in the pot. That way when it dries I pull the whole mess out together. Bam the pot is clean, ready for next batch.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, what is the red material that the sand paper is glued onto?


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I like the idea, very clever!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Yes, what is the red material that the sand paper is glued onto?


I'm thinking it's a cardboard to give a foundation for the sand paper. Just like the dremel sanding drums.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Really good idea, thanks for share Geko!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you gentleman.

happy that you like it.



treefork said:


> I'm thinking it's a cardboard to give a foundation for the sand paper. Just like the dremel sanding drums.
> 
> Yes, what is the red material that the sand paper is glued onto?


yeap, its just like treefork say.

have all a nice day,

geko


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool thanks for showing
Cheers


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, another awesome tutorial by Gecko! Thanks man!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonder if you couldn't use, say strip of canvas (wrapped opposite direction of the sandpaper) in place of the cardboard??? Since you're slathering epoxy on everything id think they'd be plenty ridged enough to hold shape and install on mandrel. ?

Thanks again, Geko!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

stinger said:


> Is this just sand paper epoxied over an old drum? Clever. I always leave the brush in the pot. That way when it dries I pull the whole mess out together. Bam the pot is clean, ready for next batch.


I hate dirty pot......


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Im seeing this being applied to more than dremel sanders. I have an oscillating spindle sander that is always needing a different grit or diameter that im out of and the replacements dont always like to go over the rubber cylinders when changing. I also can see making some with papers suitable for metal removal and even polishing or maybe even make a power strop and use some leather! Starting to feel sorry for that sander!

Thanks for an awesome DIY!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> stinger said:
> 
> 
> > Is this just sand paper epoxied over an old drum? Clever. I always leave the brush in the pot. That way when it dries I pull the whole mess out together. Bam the pot is clean, ready for next batch.
> ...


we keep our pot/s very clean here in ole Rado!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

stinger said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > stinger said:
> ...


Probably not around long enough to get dirty!!


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

Lee Silva said:


> Wonder if you couldn't use, say strip of canvas (wrapped opposite direction of the sandpaper) in place of the cardboard??? Since you're slathering epoxy on everything id think they'd be plenty ridged enough to hold shape and install on mandrel. ?
> 
> Thanks again, Geko!!


im sure this work too.

but you have to be sure that its gonna be perfectly wraped around the rod. the inside of the tube has to be smooth.

if you try this, please post a picture.

best greetings, geko


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

did anyone of you guys allready tryed it?

i would be interessted in your opinion.

cheers, geko


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Geko said:


> did anyone of you guys allready tryed it?
> i would be interessted in your opinion.
> 
> cheers, geko


I accidentally broke an 80 grit 1x30 zirconium belt before even using it so ive been gluing them with epoxy to old 1" sanding drums. They work sooo much better than the expensive AlO ones.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

For a sanding drum I use anything already round (stock) I can chuck into my drill press chuck...wood, steel rod etc. I split the rod down the middle about four inches or so with a hack saw or preferably my band saw (wood blade for wood dowel , metal blade for metal rod). Insert a piece of sand paper into the slot, roll it around the rod and boom, you've got a small drum sander. For large drum sanders I will take the example above of using my hole saw and sawing out disks, glueing them together onto a piece of threaded stock or bolt, then turning them in my metal lathe with 50 grit paper to true them up like was done with the drill press. A friend used PVC pipe of varous diameters cementing one inside the other. Splitting the pipe to make it fit into the next one and so on, using pipe glue. The center hole furnished a hole for a bolt which would chuck into a drill press. One can purchase a sanding drum for pretty cheap however. If I can affort a drill press and metal lathe I can affort to buy sanding drums onto which I can use rubber cement to adhere sand paper to them, peel it off when worn out, go for more. a rubber sanding drum works better than a rigid one in my book.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

You may make diy dremel sand-discs to


----------

